# Ride at thermal baths of Xanthi Greece with VW t3 & a7iii



## mallllias (Mar 12, 2022)

Good evening to all!
A short video with a7iii and tamron 28 75 f2.8 handheld ,
at mountains of Xanthi of Greece ,at thermal baths / springs.
This is the first time I use a mist filter, specifically the k&f pro mist 1/8.
Here is the video


----------

